
Show HN: Thumbsup – Quickly summarize GitHub issues and Stack Overflow questions - zomglings
https://thumbsup.bugout.dev
======
c0mpute
Nice, will be good to share this as a link to summarize the set of issues.

~~~
zomglings
Just added the ability to hit the /summary endpoint with a GET request. If you
want to make a shareable link, use:

[https://thumbsup.bugout.dev/summary?url=<issue](https://thumbsup.bugout.dev/summary?url=<issue)
or question url>

For example:
[https://thumbsup.bugout.dev/summary?url=https://github.com/a...](https://thumbsup.bugout.dev/summary?url=https://github.com/aws/aws-
cli/issues/3553)

------
pahita
I like the idea to rank GitHub comments by reaction. Really helps with very
active issues - especially when you're just looking for a bugfix.

~~~
zomglings
Thanks!

------
gitgud
Nice work, have you thought about making it a browser extension? I would use
it literally everyday!

~~~
zomglings
Great idea! :)

Which browser do you use?

~~~
gitgud
Awesome!

Yeah Chrome is what I use, but the browser extension API is fairly standard
these days, so it's relatively easy to make it cross-browser.

~~~
zomglings
Sweet. I already have a Chrome extension for my search engine, Bugout:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bugout/pmfkjbfklik...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bugout/pmfkjbfklikglkoeldojcmpaedeghcee)

Will probably add summarization functionality directly to that extension.

Thanks for the suggestion :)

------
kthakore
This is an idea I have been waiting for quite a while.

------
shad0wfax
Nice!

